# whats the best soundcard for CUBASE? Audigy?



## cubase_bimbo

Hi, I just bought a brand new pc for running cubase on.

I want to record demos using vocals, piano, and other instruments etc.

Anyway I am not sure what soundcard to put in it.

my friend says creative soundblaster audigy 4.  i know this is good for gaming, but is it good for cubase?

i mean im only starting out so i dont want to spend hundreds of pounds on the best soundcard there is, but on the other hand I dont want a soundcard thats going to play up with a rubbish sound and present problems cos it is really designed for gaming.

please please help. it is really stressing me out now as NO ONE seems to be able to help me


----------



## spacedude89

Well, this is the best card you can get.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829102191

But you could get the X-treme music version for less.


----------



## MIK3daG33K

I have the Xtreme music and its the same exact card with out that front panel bullshit. I love it the installation was easy, and the sound quality is amazing. Its a must have for a 5.1 or 7.1 surround sound system.


----------



## sniperchang

What kind of input interface do you need for your recording? Just a Simple Stereo Jack? Or do you want something with a digital output?


----------

